# Partial fursuit help



## SilverWolf (Feb 10, 2008)

Hello. I am going to a anime convention soon and I want to go as Hige from Wolfs Rain. I need a pair of ears, a tail and some paw gloves. Does anyone here make anything like that? If so let me know about pricing  Thanks alot^^ *wags tail*


----------



## ambrosia333 (Feb 22, 2008)

I've not done any fursuiting before but I do sew clothing and stuffed animals. I'm sure I could do ears and tail for you at least.  It'll take me a bit to get an estimate together so let me know if you're interested.


----------



## SilverWolf (Feb 25, 2008)

I've actually found someone to do it for me now ^^ But thanks so much! However, I do need a Roxas costume from Kingdom Hearts, do you do costumes like that? Also how much do you charge for plushies? :3


----------



## ambrosia333 (Feb 26, 2008)

I probably couldn't do something as complex as Roxas but I could probably do a plush for you for the cost of materials/shipping and maybe $10-15 for the work?


----------



## SilverWolf (Mar 3, 2008)

Do you have any photo examples of your work? :3


----------



## ambrosia333 (Mar 10, 2008)

Not of the stuffed animals I've done, I think they all went away when I was moving.  I can try to get pictures of clothes I've made and I can show you the design sketches and templates before I start.


----------



## SilverWolf (Mar 11, 2008)

Cool, I'd like to see that :3


----------

